# Will 93 Maxima Fit a 96 Maxima??



## aow4life7 (Feb 16, 2007)

i have to replace the fenders on a maxima i just bought and i found a 93 maxima with the same color fenders will they fit a 1996 Maxima???


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

hmm dont think so, 93's have a totally different body than a 96.


----------



## aow4life7 (Feb 16, 2007)

thanx for answering...yea i found out u can't but i found the fenders on ebay for about $80 each with shipping so my problem is solved lol...


----------

